# Break Dancing With the Stars!



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, FOX is announcing a new show, Break Dancing With the Stars! It will feature various C and D list celebrities trying their hardest to breakdance their way to victory!

I'm not sure of the final and official lineup of stars, but I know Jaleel White will be there (Urkel), Horatio Sanze from SNL, Frank Stallone, and Ralphie May (last comic standing, the fat guy).

I think, this will be an awesome show! What do you guys think? WILL YOU BE WATCHING?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 10, 2006)

breakdancing with stars will be hilarious. hopefully they'll get a few super white celebrities trying for the love of god to breakdance. lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

They need Carlton/Alfonso Ribeiro. If they get him, I might actually buy a TV or go to a friend's house XD


----------



## TGC (Jan 10, 2006)

sounds funny, so I,ll probably watch it...


----------



## Gaara-of-the-desert (Jan 10, 2006)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> breakdancing with stars will be hilarious. hopefully they'll get a few super white celebrities trying for the love of god to breakdance. lol.



White people can dance, colour or race doesn't matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2006)

Gaara-of-the-desert said:
			
		

> White people can dance, colour or race doesn't matter.



That's true, I guess.

Anyway, for anyone that doesn't know who Ralphie May is:
Socar's color tutorial


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Dude. I am trying to imagine it, and all I can see is a whirlwind of blubbler. That...ought to be interesting.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2006)

Isnt this a rip-off of ABC's 'Dancing with the star'?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Isnt this a rip-off of ABC's 'Dancing with the star'?



Name one idea for a television show FOX has yet to rip off.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lol, I hate American Idol, but you gotta give them that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Lol, I hate American Idol, but you gotta give them that.



I don't have to give those blood sucking leeches anything! 


Seems as though the rumors surrounding this show have increased to a rediculous new height!

LL Cool J appears to be signing on, but I find that highly unlikely, he isn't C or D list yet... probably false rumors.

But, Alonzo Boden also from Last Comic Standing has signed on. Apparently comedy doesn't pay.


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 12, 2006)

:smile Hell no!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 13, 2006)

lol seeing ll cool j on break dancing with stars would be hilarious. make LL the ryan seacrest of break dancing with stars. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess this show has since been cancelled, as I haven't heard back on it yet. Well, it sounded funny enough, too bad it never came to fruition.

I really wanted to see Ralphie break dance.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2006)

jkingler said:


> They need Carlton/Alfonso Ribeiro. If they get him, I might actually buy a TV or go to a friend's house XD



Good God man, that'll bring back memories. 

Carlton's finger-snapping-Tom-Jones-dance is still to this day one of the greatest running jokes on television IMO. They don't make comedy like that anymore, they really don't.  



dimezanime17 said:


> Lol, I hate American Idol, but you gotta give them that.


Heh, just because the idea wasn't publicly known before Fox started the show, doesn't mean it wasn't ripped off. It was either taken from a small broadcast associate of the BBC or some local cable station in Nicaragua. Listen to your heart, you know it will be true.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 8, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess this show has since been cancelled, as I haven't heard back on it yet. Well, it sounded funny enough, too bad it never came to fruition.
> 
> I really wanted to see Ralphie break dance.



I guess the majority of the people gained some sense of pride and refrained from doing the show.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2006)

i wanted to see ralph and horatio break dance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2006)

So did I, Kami-Sama, so did I.

PS: Cham, I doubt they have a sense of pride left anymore, I mean... what have any of them done lately? Celebrity boxing? Dancing with the stars? The Office??!


----------



## atom (Nov 12, 2006)

> White people can dance, colour or race doesn't matter.


Yeah right, Everyone knows Green people can't dance.


----------

